# Mexican travel agencies / or travel agent



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anybody know of , or can steer me in the direction of a good travel agent in Mexico City ? I want to take my fiancee to Quito and Lima for vacation in sept . Any advice would be great ! My fiancee lives in Mexico City .


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

regwill said:


> Does anybody know of , or can steer me in the direction of a good travel agent in Mexico City ? I want to take my fiancee to Quito and Lima for vacation in sept . Any advice would be great ! My fiancee lives in Mexico City .


I don't know any travel agents in Mexico City, so I can't help you there, but you might be interested in another option. 

I'm generally not one to sign up for a company's promotional e-mails, but given my love of travel I do subscribe to both Aeromexico and Interjet, to stay informed of any special offers. Just yesterday Aeromexico had a special offer from Mexico to Quito for US$301, round trip, taxes included. Unfortunately there was only a 3 hr window to book at this rate (11:00 am - 2:00 pm yesterday). 

Aeromexico sends these special offers out each week, sometimes 2 or 3 a week, but you have to be checking your email regularly, as the special price is almost always for a 2-3 hr booking window only. They seem to especially provide good deals to South America - I've seen great prices to Buenos Aires and Lima as well. 

If you want to receive these offers, you should be able to sign up through their website.


----------

